# Latest Circuit (I Must Be Insane)



## LoneRider (Jul 27, 2009)

Well I just came up with an interesting way to practice striking techniques with a heavy bag and condition. All that I needed were 50 minutes, two 45 lbs. plates, a 25 lbs plate, a medicine ball, pullup and parallel bars and a healthy dose of insanity.

 For thirty minutes I did the following.

 First I did lunges to the other side of the gym (about 15-20 yards), did 10 pullups, then grabbed the medicine ball and did medicine ball pushups to the other side of the gym, then practiced a few striking combos. Then I did 25 situps. I grabbed the 25 lbs plate and alligator walked (i.e. being in the up position for pressups, with the weight held by my feet) back to other side of the gym to do 15xdips. I repeated that sequence for thirty minutes and managed five sets.

 Then I ran for 20 minutes on the treadmill. 

 I felt like I'd been whacked with a 2x4 for a while after that workout...


----------



## still learning (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello, For many of us...1/4 of you did...will makes us partial insane...GREAT you can do all circuit stuffs...

Doing the Insane.....awesome guy!!

Aloha,


----------



## LoneRider (Sep 4, 2009)

Circuits are pretty much the only way I strength train these days. Occasionally I will use complexes (doing many different motions with a relatively light weight without ceasing).


----------

